# White Spots on my cichlid's fin



## Matt- (Jul 14, 2014)

I have had these fish in my tank for a 4+ months now. I noticed the yellow peacock had this white spot on his bottom fin. Then I noticed the other cichlid was getting them too on the same fin but more than one. I got the yellow one before the blue one but I have had them both in the same tank together for a while. These spots are not raised or anything it looks like just that part of the fin has changed color. They don't seem to be acting weird or sick or anything. They have had it for a few weeks and the fish seem fine otherwise. I'm just not sure if this is the start of something bad or if it's normal and what I should do for this issue. Some extra information.
I do 50% water changes every 2 weeks.
It is a 30g tank with also 2 glo danios and 1 red tail shark.
Temp is 78 degrees
I know I'm not supposed to say that the water is just ok but I do not have exact numbers at this time.

I've searched the forum and google for a similar thing but all I find are spots that are raised and swollen. With my fish these spots aren't raised at all or anything. Also, are they both peacocks? Because the blue one I had gotten as a gift and I'm not sure exactly what kind of cichlid it is.

Thank you for any help and if there is any info you want just let me know.

Here are 2 pics of my fish where you can see the spots.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

try googling egg spots  and yes it could be the start of something bad. their becomming addults. meaning agression will also manifest itself. yellow one aint a peacock its a mbuna. it looks like a kenyi to me. the kenyi will probably start making casualtys in the future. a 30g is also to small.

good luck


----------



## Matt- (Jul 14, 2014)

Hmm.. When I bought it at the store it said it was a peacock. Interesting. 30g is still too small even if I only have the 2 cichlids, red tail shark, and 2 danios (which i don't even want to count since theyre little) ? Googling egg spots right now btw. Thanks for the info.


----------

